

CSS 3D Editor - nvk
http://tridiv.com/

======
Trufa
This looks awesome, congrats to the developer, whenever I see something like
this, I still right click the app in disbelief and smile when I don't flash :)

------
walid
I really love the idea of doing stuff in the browser, but the question is
whether the future is going to be all web apps since the app takes a while to
load, especially if it's big with lots of functionality.

~~~
teleclimber
Installable web-apps alleviate much of that problem.

~~~
walid
I hope they take off. Google's Chrome store is nearly nothing more than a
bookmarks haven at the moment. Firefox extensions are meatier, maybe because
they aren't web apps in the first place.

------
headcanon
I've used some 3d transformations in CSS before, but this is on a whole
different level. Really great work here!

------
endergen
Wow, this is really well done. I've been meaning to trying something like
this, not gonna bother now. So slick.

------
cocoflunchy
This is on the front page twice ;)

